# Totally free of IBS symptoms



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

I am not totally free of IBS symptoms, but have found several things thathave helped me a great deal. They are;1) I stopped taking a multi-vitamin (I now only take calcium, vitamin E andmilk thistle).2) Stopped consuming almost all dairy products. I will still have cheeseoccasionally.3) Improved my diet - - ate more fruits and veggies. 4) Started eating bananas (at least one a day).5) Avoided fried / fast food.Most of my episodes are now caused by self-induced stress and not just byeating. Hope this helps at least one person out there who suffers from thisterrible disorder. Good luck all!


----------

